# Where to order parts for Johnson



## elwood22165 (May 22, 2010)

Does anyone have a good site to order parts for an late 60 early 70 9.5 johnson? Water pump,carb kit etc.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

try www.maxrules.com or www.vintageoutboard.com


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

them or marineengine.com max rules can be pricey at times


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

http://www.marineengine.com/

Just ordered and received promptly.


----------

